# Any yakkers want to hook up Monday/Tuesday



## Pittmanb76 (Jun 12, 2013)

A friend and I looking for some Pensacola Snapper action next week. We were hoping to hook up with some other yakkers. Anyone planning on going out those days?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

May want to post in the kayak section


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can find the kayak section here.


----------

